# An Post - Do they do Deposit Accounts anymore?



## PaddyBloggit (23 Apr 2019)

An Post - Do they do Deposit Accounts anymore?

I want to get a child into the habit of saving regularly. All I can find is information on a current account facility with An Post.

I know interest rates would be almost if not totally non-existent but it would be just for the ritual of visiting the post office regularly.

Are An Post Deposit Accounts still available?


----------



## RedOnion (24 Apr 2019)

Yes, they do.
For a child, I assume you want the one with the book:

https://www.statesavings.ie/our-products/book-based-deposit-account

Personally, I went with credit union for my children.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Apr 2019)

Thanks Red. Account set up.

Why An Post as opposed to the Credit Union? - accessibility.


----------



## messyleo (25 Apr 2019)

I used to love getting cyril the squirrel saving stamps in the post office when I was a kid. Pity they don't still do similar! (Showing my age on this one :-o)


----------



## lledlledlled (25 Apr 2019)

gravitygirl said:


> I used to love getting cyril the squirrel saving stamps in the post office when I was a kid. Pity they don't still do similar! (Showing my age on this one :-o)



Same as that! The Cyril the squirrel stamps were a great way to teach kids how to save. I had that same post office account number for many years after.


----------



## messyleo (1 May 2019)

OMG it's still a thing!!
http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/MainContent/Personal+Customers/Money+Matters/Savings+with+Cyril/


----------



## tallpaul (2 May 2019)

Wow!! Haven't heard of Cyril the Squirrel in a loooong time!! Whomever came up with the name earned their corn that day!!


----------



## messyleo (2 May 2019)

tallpaul said:


> Wow!! Haven't heard of Cyril the Squirrel in a loooong time!! Whomever came up with the name earned their corn that day!!



Or their acorns ;-)


----------



## sheildsanne@gma (13 Aug 2020)

What  do u  need open post office account


----------



## Pinoy adventure (14 Aug 2020)

sheildsanne@gma said:


> What  do u  need open post office account


 
ID,proof of ppsn number and proof of address and the application form filled in


----------

